# Budgie regurgitating saliva, looks lethargic and sleepy



## Riia (Mar 12, 2016)

My 8 year old budgie has, overnight, gotten really sick. He keeps bobbing his head as if to bring up food, but all that comes out is saliva and bubbles, his feathers on his chest are wet which at first I though he fell in his water dish but must be from his saliva. He also hasn’t been pooping much, but it’s due to his vent being blocked, I’ve managed to free a lot of the poop and it’s clear now, the colour and consistency of the poop is also unusual.

While earlier today he was super listless and shaky and I really though he was going to die right then. But since I’ve fed him a bit of veg and water and he seems to have perked up a lot and moving around his cage a little bit more, but still seems weak and his eyes are semi shut.

After doing a bit of research online I suspect it might be something like canker in birds. 

I will call the vets tomorrow and try and get him in as soon as I can, could anyone shed any light on what is wrong with him? Or anything I can do in the mean time?

I’m super distressed and anxious at the moment so any information would be helpful. In all his 8 years he’s been very healthy and I’ve never had any issues before so I’m not sure if it is just old age this time around


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Keep him warm and quiet, what does the poop look like, can you post a picture? It is important that he stays hydrated, he might benefit from some Pedialyte. Do you have any emergency vets where you are that see birds, if so you could give them a call.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

Guardian Angel // Pedialyte // Pedialyte Recipe


Guardian Angel // Pedialyte // Pedialyte Recipe When a budgie is injured or ill, the owner is frequently advised to soak a millet spray in an electrolyte solution and offer it to the bird. The electrolytes will help balance what the body has lost due to stress, diarrhea or dehydration...




www.talkbudgies.com


----------



## Riia (Mar 12, 2016)

Cody said:


> Keep him warm and quiet, what does the poop look like, can you post a picture? It is important that he stays hydrated, he might benefit from some Pedialyte. Do you have any emergency vets where you are that see birds, if so you could give them a call.


I would describe his poop as a darker green than normal a few even look black, it’s watery aswell. He has been drinking a lot of water (seems to be more than normal) but usually after drinking he does the regurgitating movement. I’ve not seen him eating much, but he’s eaten a little bit when I’ve given it to him by hand.

unfortunately there are no avian vets in my area at all, I am hoping to take him to my local one tomorrow.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Are there any Exotic Pet Veterinarians in your area?*


----------



## Riia (Mar 12, 2016)

FaeryBee said:


> *Are there any Exotic Pet Veterinarians in your area?*


No unfortunately not, the nearest one is about 40 miles away according to google maps


----------

